
This Is Your Brain on Silence (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/38/noise/this-is-your-brain-on-silence-rp
======
Alexsandros
I can’t live in noisy towns all time. Sometimes my head felt like it was about
to explode. I need to make time for myself every week. But it is quite
difficult because of baby cry, car signals or night lusty singing of my
neighborhoods. That’s how my city lives. And I know that I’m not alone who
needs in silence. That why it can be selling. We take houses far away from
cities, walk in quiet and picturesque places or scale the peak of the
mountain. All these efforts are focused on loneliness. When we’ll have lost in
our thought and meditate a little.

